# 05/02 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown is Jericho



## CJ

> Just two days removed from capturing the title at WWE Payback, Chris Jericho will defend the United States Championship against Kevin Owens. Can Y2J fight off his former best friend and hang on to the title in this huge rematch? Find out tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*Jericho and Owens square off in WWE Payback rematch for United States Title*​


> This past Sunday at WWE Payback, Chris Jericho got retribution for his defeat at the hands of Kevin Owens at WrestleMania, beating The New Face of America to reclaim the United States Championship and become an official member of the SmackDown LIVE roster.
> 
> Jericho’s first night on Team Blue will be a tough one, as he will defend his newly won title against Owens in a rematch from WWE Payback. The story of Jericho and Owens’ friends-turned-enemies is long and bitter. What will happen when the latest chapter is written on SmackDown LIVE?











*Naomi & Charlotte try to break up the welcoming committee*​


> Since Charlotte’s SmackDown arrival in the Superstar Shake-up, many of the other members of Team Blue’s women’s division have expressed their frustration with The Queen’s rapid ascent to a title match against reigning SmackDown Women’s Champion Naomi. Natalya, Carmella and Tamina took out those frustrations last week, interrupting a title match between Charlotte and Naomi and viciously attacking both Superstars, though most of their fury was directed toward the newcomer.
> 
> Opponents a week ago, Charlotte and Naomi are joining forces this week to take on Natalya and Carmella in tag team action. Will the “welcoming committee” continue their path of destruction, or will the SmackDown Women’s Champion and The Queen show why they’re worthy of the top spots?











*Will Orton be looking for payback on Mahal?*​


> Though Jinder Mahal ambushed him last Tuesday and stole the WWE Championship, Randy Orton was laser-focused on his House of Horrors Match at WWE Payback with Bray Wyatt. Orton survived the horrific home assault by The Eater of Worlds and made his way back to the arena, but The Viper could not escape the wrath of Mahal and The Singh Brothers.
> 
> Samir & Sunil Singh blindsided Orton, opening the door for The Maharaja to sneak up on The Apex Predator and clobber him with the WWE Championship. That allowed Wyatt to pin Orton and leave WWE Payback with a victory. Will Mahal feel the wrath of a furious Viper on SmackDown LIVE?











*How will Breezango follow up on their huge victory?*​


> Tyler Breeze & Fandango stunned the WWE Universe when they achieved the fastest time in the first-ever Tag Team Beat the Clock Challenge, earning themselves a SmackDown Tag Team Title opportunity at WWE Backlash against The Usos
> 
> The Fashion Police were “showboating and peacocking” after their big victory, then got a little weird with JBL on Talking Smack. Breezango seems to be riding high with less than three weeks to go until their championship showdown. Will they continue to be confident in the face of the ruthless Usos? Find out tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!


Source: WWE.com


----------



## arch.unleash

The list will be busy tonight

:thelist


----------



## redban

Jericho to lose tonight? His Fozzy tour starts in a few days, actually.

Looking forward to Jinder Mahal + Randy Orton interaction.


----------



## Shishara

Watching for dat *MAHARAJA*!
And for Y2J to fuck off for his Fuzzy shitband.


----------



## bmack086

So, WWE is back to its old tricks of hot potating a title just for the sake of a surprise. KO has to practically murder Y2J tonight, right?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Jericho should just stay and cancel his tour appearances.


----------



## redban

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Jericho should just stay and cancel his tour appearances.


Ever read his books? His band means as much to him as wrestling does.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Jinder should hope his life and health insurance is up to date


----------



## CesaroSwing

Jinder about to carry the B show on his back again.


----------



## Mango13

Show looks weak as fuck, and after last weeks disaster of a show I will probably just DVR this and skip through most of it.


----------



## JC00

Meltdown incoming from Becky fans if she doesn't make a run-in tonight...

I'm actually hoping she makes the run-in and turns heel... Ya they'll be short on faces until Nikki gets back but women's division only really gets 2 feuds anyways.


----------



## Skyblazer

I hope they drag out the whose side is Becky on angle. The heels should definitely win in that women's tag match to put them over as a threat.

KO/Jericho should be interesting given Jericho's status.

Let's see what they do with the Fashion Police and Jinder this week, i'm kinda hit or miss on both of them.



JC00 said:


> Meltdown incoming from Becky fans if she doesn't make a run-in tonight...
> 
> I'm actually hoping she makes the run-in and turns heel... Ya they'll be short on faces until Nikki gets back but women's division only really gets 2 feuds anyways.


I wouldn't complain if she doesn't run in. I hope she gets at least a backstage promo though.

I really don't see the point in turning Becky.


----------



## Will Thompson

Smackdown really needs to up its game big time after two really weak shows over the last couple of weeks. Highly likely KO wins the US championship back from Jericho and beats him down to write him off Television. The rest, well can't say I am too hyped for anything else at the moment. Nakamura's entrance is probably one of those things. Gotta wait and see how things pan out.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

I love Jericho but I'm mad at him, he kept me from winning a lot of money.


----------



## Donnie

Time for the AJ STYLES SHOW :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Jinder should destroy the belt tonight, saying it's just not befitting of his greatness. Maybe Jinder can run down Orton with his GOAT limo. :mark


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## DammitChrist

- Will Randy Orton be able to retrieve his world title back from Jinder Mahal?
- Will Chris Jericho successfully defend the US title against Kevin Owens in his debut match on the blue brand?
- How will Sami Zayn respond to Baron Corbin's sneak attack on him last week on Talking Smack?
- Will Charlotte Flair and Naomi be able to fend off the Welcoming Committee?
- Will Dolph Ziggler get the better of Shinsuke Nakamura here tonight?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So last two nights they were in Northern California. Arē they still in Cali tonight?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Mango13 said:


> Show looks weak as fuck, and after last weeks disaster of a show I will probably just DVR this and skip through most of it.


Yeah, ever since the shakeup, Smackdown has been losing interest to me. Even though they have people like Owens, Charlotte and now Jericho, it's still not clicking. Only thing, I find intriguing at the moment is the Women's program.




IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> So last two nights they were in Northern California. Arē they still in Cali tonight?


Yup, they'll be in Fresno.


----------



## Mango13

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Yeah, ever since the shakeup, Smackdown has been losing interest to me. Even though they have people like Owens, Charlotte and now Jericho, it's still not clicking. Only thing, I find intriguing at the moment is the Women's program.


It had been years since I watched Smackdown on a weekly basis, I was just watching RAW and Pay Per Views for the most part and then the brand extension happened and I started watching it again and enjoying it, but with this shakeup and the people I want to see being stuck in the mid card while we have jinder mahal going for the title and a weak as fuck womens division that will most likely end up with another boring Charlotte reign I just can't be bothered with it anymore lol


----------



## The One Man Gang

DammitC said:


> - Will Randy Orton be able to retrieve his world title back from Jinder Mahal?
> - How will Sami Zayn respond to Baron Corbin's sneak attack on him last week on Talking Smack?
> - Will Charlotte Flair and Naomi be able to fend off the Welcoming Committee?
> - Will Dolph Ziggler get the better of Shinsuke Nakamura here tonight?
> 
> Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Alright_Mate

What a shit preview.

Owens vs Jericho will probably be the only thing worth watching.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

So Charlotte is face now then? interesting considering she's a natural heel, I guess if she is it's time for the Becky heel turn


----------



## MOXL3Y

Love how the preview mentions a 'furious Viper' ... almost as if ... Randy Orton actually shows emotions and has an interesting character


----------



## Simply Flawless

> Maybe Jinder can run down Orton with his GOAT limo


Well it'd make the match at Backlash a massacre with a crazy insane Randy just bashing the fuck out of him


----------



## Skyblazer

In Punk We Trust said:


> So Charlotte is face now then? interesting considering she's a natural heel, I guess if she is it's time for the Becky heel turn


Seems like a heel/face hostile alliance. With Charlotte as a face there is still a question mark of where charlotte's face promoing skills are at and how it will work long-term? Becky wouldn't need to turn soon because the division the division is at 3 faces - 4 heels.

Additional note: Ric turned face/heel alot so Charlotte's career could possibly mirror that.


----------



## Uptown King

In Punk We Trust said:


> So Charlotte is face now then? interesting considering she's a natural heel, I guess if she is it's time for the Becky heel turn


Naw I think its just a unholy alliance type thing.


----------



## BringBackBenjamin

JC00 said:


> Meltdown incoming from Becky fans if she doesn't make a run-in tonight...
> 
> I'm actually hoping she makes the run-in and turns heel... Ya they'll be short on faces until Nikki gets back but women's division only really gets 2 feuds anyways.


They shouldn't rush it, it's a tiny thing but Natalya's crew should have t-shirts and a name tonight, have they keep up their dominance continue to tease Becky's stance, reduce the amount of hot potatoing of the title, don't make Charlotte all conquering right away.

Let it be an angle.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This show looks like it's going to be awful again.


----------



## wkc_23

KO is probably getting the US title back tonight. Then Y2J will go on tour with Fozzy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

RAW set a really low bar last week, but SDL barely cleared it and was the better show. RAW sucked again, but it will be tougher for SDL to surpass it. For the viewers sake, I hope they do. :fingerscrossed


----------



## Uptown King

BringBackBenjamin said:


> They shouldn't rush it, it's a tiny thing but Natalya's crew should have t-shirts and a name tonight, have they keep up their dominance continue to tease Becky's stance, reduce the amount of hot potatoing of the title, don't make Charlotte all conquering right away.
> 
> Let it be an angle.


I agree, milk this thing for awhile.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Need to have Randy stalking Jinder and make him paranoid


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## P1Fan

I really enjoyed the Seth/Miz/Balor, although I watched it this morning after falling asleep during Enzo/Gallows. The adverts don't help! Looking forward to SD, expecting KO to win back the title, Jinder should continue to get the upper hand on Randy, hoping Nakamura can pick up some steam after a dodgy promo last week... and then to top all that off, AJ!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

No good storylines going on here right now.


----------



## Mox Girl

I still have no clue whether Jericho is going for good, or not :lol

But I'm glad he's on SD :mark:

I really hope we don't have to wait till Backlash for Nak to get in the ring and actually do something. I want to see him compete!!


----------



## Stellar

Now that the Bray vs. Orton thing is finally over with, Bray and Rowan are separated. Whats next for Rowan? Harper as well in fact. Please do more than just use them occasionally to have them lose to AJ Styles, Owens, Corbin, etc.

I am not overly excited about SDL tonight but hopefully something interesting happens. Jerichos last match for awhile until late summer/fall, so I guess that I should watch live.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Ready.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Let's go SDL! Raw Sucks!


----------



## wkc_23

Jinder :lol


----------



## Ace

Maharaja on the cover of GQ :mark: :mark:

Definitely gotta buy.


----------



## Jay Valero

I mostly want to see what Jinder does tonight, and see KO get his US title back.


----------



## DoubtGin

GOAT beginning :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Hoping Zayn jobs gloriously to Jinder tonight!


----------



## wkc_23

Watch Jinder lose, once again :ti


----------



## Prayer Police

It's the beginning of the Summer of Mahal!


----------



## Uptown King

Lol people are really getting behind Jinder.


----------



## bradatar

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Hoping Zayn jobs gloriously to Jinder tonight!


I can't wait. THE MAHARAJAH


----------



## Ace

Wow, Cena and AJ are being phased out of the intro.

Both are definitely headed to Raw next shakeup.


----------



## Mordecay

LOL Jinder "I'm gonna be in the cover of GQ"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Shane needs to show more respect to the next champion. :cuss:


----------



## Ace

Orton was heavily featured in the intro, expecting him and Orton and Nakamura to be the top 2 for the next 2 years.


----------



## Uptown King

Y2J!


----------



## Mox Girl

JERICHO :mark: Awesome way to start.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Chris Jericho BAYBAAAAY!!!


----------



## DoubtGin

Jericho :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

JeriGOAT :tucky


----------



## Therapy

The GOAT!


----------



## Nolo King

Astonishing way to start the show. Love the Jinder..


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Gonna miss Y2J on his little sabbatical.


----------



## Mox Girl

I love those Friends of Jericho signs in the crowd :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

It's a shame Jericho isn't ending the run as WWE Champion!!!


----------



## drougfree

the goat wens3


----------



## Ace

Jericho looks amazing with that US title belt, but it's going to look phenomenal on AJ


----------



## Jay Valero

Watching playoffs until Jericho goes away.


----------



## wkc_23

SMACKYDOWN MANNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Mox Girl

SMACK IT DOWN MAAAAAAAN


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

SMACK IT DOWN MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!

He keeps getting better! LOL


----------



## Prayer Police

Jericho, too, could have a good WM with Shane.


----------



## Therapy

AJ! :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

My 29th birthday and no better way to celebrate than by tuning into the A-Show and JERIGOAT! :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

PI!


----------



## DoubtGin

too many GOATs in the ring :mark:


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Ace

Red and black AJ back tonight :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mainboy

AJ-Shane-Y2J Interaction


----------



## wkc_23

One Winged Angel said:


> Jericho looks amazing with that US title belt, but it's going to look phenomenal on AJ


The prestige of the US title now :banderas




ALSO AJ :mark: :mark:


----------



## Nolo King

Thought it was gonna be the New Day for second..


----------



## TD Stinger

Even though he'll be gone this week, Jericho on Smackdown is a good thing. He's needed much more here than Raw.

And here is mother fuckin' AJ Styles.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

AJ! :mark :sodone


----------



## TD_DDT

P1!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I am the Storm

P1!
:mark: x infinity
:dance


----------



## AngryConsumer

THE MOTHERF*CKING FACE THAT RUNS THE PLACE! :mark: :mark: :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Ace

Y2AJ shirts :lol


----------



## Dio Brando

3 goats walk into a bar


----------



## Prayer Police

"Y2AJ" shirts lasted literally a day


----------



## Uptown King

AJ heeling it up tonight.


----------



## Switchblade Club

AJ Styles literally is SmackDown


----------



## wkc_23

GOAT


----------



## Eliko

*What i want to see tonight on SD :*

Y2J-KO having their best match yet(no need for AJ on commentary, he can show up after the match to face off the winner).

Hope to finally see Luke Harper. Would like to see him getting a match at Backlash vs. Erick Rowan.

Orton Double DDT the Singh brothers.

Ziggler-Nakamura backstage brawl.

Zayn/Corbin brawl.

Usos, Carmellsworth and AJ on Talking Smack.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

AJ got a louder response than anyone on RAW. :banderas


----------



## Ace

AJ isn't fully babyface.

Love it :banderas

Chris Jericho by thy name :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Jericho has affected me way too much, I've started saying maaaaaan all the time :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin

Jericho is way too good.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Uh-oh


----------



## TD_DDT

SDL already better than RAW.


----------



## wkc_23

KO, Y2J and AJ Styles all on Smackdown.. What a joy.


----------



## Headliner

Owens/AJ/Jericho triple threat is gonna be so good.


----------



## Ace

You tapped out chants :lol


----------



## Therapy

Owens on fire! :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

HA, get em AJ :lol


----------



## wwetna1

It just hit me ... SDL has the Chamber as a ppv

Cena
Orton
Nakamura
Owens 
Styles
Jericho 

DRINK IT IN MAN


----------



## Mordecay

KO save AJ from the list, what a babyface


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

> Jericho calls himself the new face of America
> Folks say "B-b-b-but he's Canadian!"
> He was actually born in New York, fam :yoshi

On a side note, is Styles a face or a tweener?


----------



## Ace

AJ beating up KO :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin

Jericho shouting "let them fight" :lmao


----------



## Trophies

AJ is like...fuck it. :lol


----------



## the_hound

looooooool at the sign in the crowd "ziggy the 7 hour maaaaaan"


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

lol AJ's a goon rushing KO on the ramp


----------



## Hawkke

Jericho channeling his inner Ken Watanabe


----------



## AngryConsumer

I'M ALL IN FOR A STYLES/OWENS FEUD! :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

Charlotte teaming with the chick who she was just facing last week lol. Silly.


----------



## wkc_23

Jinder and Zayn next.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Triple threat ??


----------



## wwetna1

Watching Jinder and Bollywood guys, I can't help but think Carlito, Primo, and Epico would get pushed to the moon as a trio


----------



## Uptown King

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> > Jericho calls himself the new face of America
> > Folks say "B-b-b-but he's Canadian!"
> > He was actually born in New York, fam :yoshi
> 
> On a side note, is Styles a face or a tweener?


Tweener.


----------



## P1Fan

Fantastic opener!


----------



## Simply Flawless

Jinder having 2 kid sized dudes as his protection :maury


----------



## Nolo King

Love how he nonchalantly walked over.. 

Future WWE champ on his way to start some trouble...


----------



## JC00

Zayn jobbing to Mahal??? People were so sure he would be treated better on SD.......


----------



## Ace

AJ isn't a cookie cutter babyface, I love it.

He's honorable, aware of his past and doesn't forget those who have wronged him even when they're babyface now (Jericho).


----------



## TD Stinger

Ok, I don't mind the Bollywood Boyz being Jinder's lackies. But can you give them some backstory. Like any reason as to why they've aligned themselves with Jinder.

Because if you didn't watch the CWC, you'd probably have no idea who these guys are and they really haven't told us anything about them either.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Best start to SDL since the shake-up.


----------



## Therapy

Can't wait to see Sami job to Jinder... Sami is a great talent enhancer but his gimmick is stale... Whatever his gimmick is because unlike AJ he can't carry himself on his charisma (he has none) and his ring work..


----------



## Honey Bucket

Simply Flawless said:


> Jinder having 2 kid sized dudes as his protection :maury


Worked for Seth Rolli...oh wait, nevermind.


----------



## wkc_23

Simply Flawless said:


> Jinder having 2 kid sized dudes as his protection :maury


Sihra&Sihra security


----------



## BrieMode

Nolo King said:


> Love how he nonchalantly walked over..
> 
> Future WWE champ on his way to start some trouble...


real underdog :cry

i want to quote JC00 but mess :argh:


----------



## Simply Flawless

Therapy said:


> Can't wait to see Sami job to Jinder... Sami is a great talent enhancer but his gimmick is stale... Whatever his gimmick is because unlike AJ he can't carry himself on his charisma (he has none) and his ring work..


Orton shows up and Sami gets the rollup win out of nowhere....now, if that actually happens i'd piss myself laughing


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Hopefully A-RAB MONEY MAHAL gets RKO'd tonight*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Zayn should win matches on SDL, but not against Jinder tonight. 

His time will come though. Just look around SDL... his time will definitely come.


----------



## Mox Girl

I loved Jericho just standing there watching the brawl all casual :lol


----------



## Therapy

:lol That ref went flying.. That looked stiff as shit


----------



## wwetna1

Zayn was a geek on Raw with no chance to rise to the top. Now you realize he is is on a show with Owens, Jericho, Cena, ORton, Nakamura, Styles, Dolph who gets hot/cold pushes, Corbin who is a future big guy, and Jinder a demographic guy 

Better take an uber back to Raw


----------



## Mox Girl

JBL saying nobody likes Sami. Even for him that's a stupid thing to say lol.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I hate Flonzy even though I've never heard them because it causes Jericho to leave me too frequently.


----------



## Nolo King

Zayn's all hyped for another loss..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Corbin's reaction to shoving that ref was legit. LOL.


----------



## Headliner

Lol at Zayn having to take a pin for Mahal.


----------



## Jay Valero

The Main Event Maharajah!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

How come they seem to not be using Becky? Is she hurt or something? I feel like I would have heard about it if she was though.


----------



## Mordecay

Canadian vs Canadian match


----------



## wkc_23

Vince looking at Jinder's body


----------



## redban

Jinder Mahal = Greatness


----------



## Switchblade Club

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> How come they seem to not be using Becky? Is she hurt or something? I feel like I would have heard about it if she was though.


I feel like she could help Naomi and Charlotte tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl

God I wish JBL would just fuck off already.


----------



## wkc_23

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


I drink and I know things said:


> I hate Flonzy even though I've never heard them because it causes Jericho to leave me too frequently.


Fozzy* bro lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I can't understand the hate for Jinder "Haveitall" Mahal.


----------



## Hawkke

Aww I missed Zayn getting wrecked on Talking Smack last week? Now I'm sad


----------



## bradatar

We've had Reigns and Balor take some stiff shots recently...would die to see Jinder actually knock Zayn out.


----------



## Mordecay

Man, that Backlash graphic felt so surreal


----------



## YankBastard

So Sami is going to be jobbing to Jinder. My, how the world has changed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Unhindered Jinder gracing SDL with his superior presence. :bow


----------



## Ace

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859561349629825025


----------



## Onyx




----------



## Simply Flawless

Backlash is in Chicago i doubt the match is going to be well recieved by the fans


----------



## Therapy

Simply Flawless said:


> Backlash is in Chicago i doubt the match is going to be well recieved by the fans


And probably be taken over by stupid CM Punk marks


----------



## AngryConsumer

Simply Flawless said:


> Backlash is in Chicago i doubt the match is going to be well recieved by the fans


Knowing that crowd, I'm expecting a full-on turn against Orton and that whack bunch cheering on Jinder. :eyeroll


----------



## Ace

Crowd is hot tonight.


----------



## Hawkke

Cars that eat people to drive, well I guess I've taken another small step toward seeing it all now..


----------



## YankBastard

Simply Flawless said:


> Backlash is in Chicago i doubt the match is going to be well recieved by the fans


Nothing but CM Punk chants all night long.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm not that entertained by Jinder in the ring tbh.


----------



## wkc_23

YankBastard said:


> Nothing but CM Punk chants all night long.


Can't wait :eyeroll


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hopefully Jinder delivers us from face Orton.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Jesus, Jinder needs to remember wrestling is a work.


----------



## Mordecay

That shitty headlock lol


----------



## Ace

That was some knee by the Maharaja of Strong Style :bjpenn


----------



## Hawkke

So i guess that whole bit of Jinder being "fired" before was just a break to give him time to up his "big sweaty man" status for Vince.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

That flying knee needs to be a Jinder signature move.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

HBKRollins said:


> I feel like she could help Naomi and Charlotte tonight.


That sounds like a good idea! It could happen especially since Ellsworth could get involved. :smile2:


----------



## Nolo King

These are exciting times!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm not that entertained by Jinder in the ring tbh.


I never have been, he's very dull. And same goes for his horrible promos.


----------



## razzathereaver

Maharaja of Strong Style.


----------



## Therapy

The fuck? Did Jinder just sandbag Sami?


----------



## Simply Flawless

Jinder and Randy stiffing the fuck out of each other


----------



## wkc_23

That tornado DDT was UGLY.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Sami is trying his damnedest to get a decent match out of Jinder.


----------



## Hawkke

I know everyone "loves" Zayn, but for that PPV match to even look reasonable Jinder needs to pin Zayn here, and make it look at least reasonable.
.
.
Which they did, so good on them!


----------



## Prayer Police

Dream Street!!!


----------



## Mox Girl

Man and people thought Sami going to SD would be better for him. Raw isn't looking that bad now lol.


----------



## SovereignVA

Crowd was way more into that match than I thought they'd be.


----------



## The High King

Sami is the new curt Hawkins
The jobber to the stars, even Jinder is pinning him clean


----------



## I drink and I know things

Jinder hasn't been on the juice for that long and he already moves like Dino Bravo did late in his career.


----------



## Stinger Fan

lol And no heat for Jinder, guy gets no reaction


----------



## wkc_23

It's surreal seeing Jinder winning matches :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Sami :buried


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sami is truly becoming WWE's Mr. Irrelevant.


----------



## Headliner

I wanted Zayn to go to SD for the longest but I realized if doesn't matter. Now he gets to put over Corbin next.


----------



## Ace

4 favorite ladies :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Boy that Backlash main event is gonna be rough


----------



## Hawkke

Is Jinder bleeding in the mouth or is my tv just tinted too red? :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO "well if isn't my four favourite ladies" including Ellsworth :lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club

Jinder is so fucking bad in the ring jesus


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

YAY BECKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal

Jinder is embarrisngly awful in the ring... no wonder he was only squashed before.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Oh, Becky... :homer :homer :homer :homer :homer


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Jinder with little to no reaction. lol No shock there. He's a jobber with 2 smurfs with him.


----------



## Nolo King

That's WWE champ material..


----------



## TD Stinger

Becky looking damn fine tonight.

Oh, and solid match with Mahal and Zayn.


----------



## Therapy

Becky showing some cleavage.. :nice


----------



## wkc_23

Becky looking good tonight :book


----------



## I am the Storm

The MEHharaja wins.


----------



## Phaedra

Oh surprise, another jinder match where his opponent has been left bleeding like a bitch. I'm sensing a pattern.


----------



## SAMCRO

Love how Tamina just kinda stands there not saying or doing anything at all. Shes the most useless bitch that has ever stepped foot in WWE.


----------



## redban

Will Mojo Rawley appear tonight?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Becky on the slow burn to being SDL's uber woman heel. :becky


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Damn I forgot Dilinger was on SDL.

I was expecting a quick turn down from Becky there. Hmm...


----------



## I drink and I know things

The High King said:


> Sami is the new curt Hawkins
> The jobber to the stars, even Jinder is pinning him *clean*


I have no idea what the definition of "clean" is these days. The little Indian guys interfered quite a bit down the stretch.


----------



## Uptown King

I wonder how Becky will be as a heel.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Who hasn't turned on Becky at some point? Poor Becky LOL!


----------



## Jay Valero

Fyi, John Wall has 19 points in the first quarter.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Randy massacring Jinder and his 2 Nick JR buddies is gonna be satisfying


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Maybe Zayn goes through a transformation soon... mentally, physically and emotionally... he becomes El Generico?

The Super Saiyan version of Sami Zayn.


----------



## Zigglerpops

I loved Carmella counting on 2 hands when Nattie mentioned the amount of people who turned on her


----------



## Bryan Jericho

FIrst a Jinder match and now Tye is up next? Am I in Hell?


----------



## Uptown King

Simply Flawless said:


> Randy massacring Jinder *and his 2 Nick JR buddies *is gonna be satisfying


:jet5


----------



## Therapy

Simply Flawless said:


> Randy massacring Jinder and his 2 Nick JR buddies is gonna be satisfying


My favorite thing about this match.. If Jinder dare tries that stiff shit with Randy... :lol Randy doesn't tolerate that shit very well and will give it right back..


----------



## Hawkke

Bryan Jericho said:


> Jinder with little to no reaction. lol No shock there. He's a jobber with 2 smurfs with him.


You know that his reaction here means little to Vince right? For him they only care about him getting reactions in India if the scuttlebutt is true. Which whether he does or not yet get big reactions there, I can't speak to since I'm not there.


----------



## Foley's Socko

Simply Flawless said:


> Randy massacring Jinder and his 2 Nick JR buddies is gonna be satisfying


Randy beat Bray Wyatt when he was most powerful, with super extra super powers because he covered himself in Abigail's ashes.

But he has no chance against 2 small Indian guys with colourful shirts.


----------



## Uptown King

Zigglerpops said:


> I loved Carmella counting on 2 hands when Nattie mentioned the amount of people who turned on her


:lol


----------



## Switchblade Club

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> That sounds like a good idea! It could happen especially since Ellsworth could get involved. :smile2:


Or a heel turn which would be awesome!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Nakamura is awesome!


----------



## wkc_23

Nakamura's theme gotta be one the best in the business right now.


----------



## Jay Valero

Therapy said:


> My favorite thing about this match.. If Jinder dare tries that stiff shit with Randy... :lol Randy doesn't tolerate that shit very well and will give it right back..


Randy will just have him fired.


----------



## Ace

If it isn't Mr 7 hr man :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things

Who are these people Ziggler is talking to?


----------



## Hawkke

So who are those jobbers Ziggler is talking at?

And yes, I meant at.


----------



## Mordecay

I really hope we see NJPW Shinsuke on Backlash and he has an amazing match, because all the hype he is been getting, if not people is gonna turn against so fast


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Dolph is such a jobber.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

:lol Jinder is so fucking wooden and awkward in the ring.


----------



## Uptown King

Lol Tye fighting this jobber again.


----------



## Switchblade Club

One Winged Angel said:


> If it isn't Mr 7 hr man :lol


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Trophies

Shane must be like...who is Sin Cara?


----------



## SAMCRO

Aiden English is the new Curt Hawkins lol.


----------



## razzathereaver

Are they still going with calling him the "Artist"?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Oh shit, Aiden English is actually on TV! :wow


----------



## Therapy

fpalm... This is awful already.. Get this guy off my TV.. Who approved this shit?


----------



## Jay Valero

Wtf??? Back to playoffs.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Aiden is a talented guy. He deserves a push.


----------



## Uptown King

Lol this was Tye first match up weeks ago.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Dillinger with another win over English.

No 50/50 booking with these two.


----------



## JC00

Meh.. No Becky heel turn


----------



## Nolo King

Poor Aiden..


----------



## Mordecay

Honestly, I find English more entertaining than Tye, maybe it's just me :shrug


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> I really hope we see NJPW Shinsuke on Backlash and he has an amazing match, because all the hype he is been getting, if not people is gonna turn against so fast


He's been extremely unimpressive since getting to the E imo. Great matches against Sami & Aries, everything else has been meh to decent. 

Ziggler is the perfect opponent for him to bring his best, they could definitely bring it if Shinsuke isn't just going through the motions.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Tye Dillinger vs. Soda Popinski


----------



## Switchblade Club

Who is Tye gonna be beefing at Backlash?


----------



## THughes87

SAMCRO said:


> Love how Tamina just kinda stands there not saying or doing anything at all. Shes the most useless bitch that has ever stepped foot in WWE.


She reminds me of the tall chubby ugly chick in every group that everybody is just afraid to tell her that she's ugly and she's to shy to actually speak because she doesn't sound scary and ppl just laugh

her and Naomi need to be released ASAP


----------



## Prayer Police

buried


----------



## Nolo King

This crowd is hot, even Aiden is getting heat..

Here comes the 10 guy..


----------



## Therapy

Exactly how these matches should go.. Squash then GTFO my TV


----------



## Ace

So Tye changed his finisher because of AJ.

Good for him, it's better IMO.

AJ using that power :hbk1


----------



## TD_DDT

Why bury Aiden? He could be a midcard player.


----------



## wkc_23

I blinked and this match was over.


----------



## Zigglerpops

Tye with a new finisher and it's just as bad as his last


----------



## Foley's Socko

Why arent Aiden English and The Drifter a tagteam already


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wrestlers whose chants are more over than them. :tripsscust


----------



## Mordecay

I guess he changed his finisher since AJ already used that as a transition move


----------



## TD Stinger

Huh, liked how Dillinger used a different version of the Tye Breaker. Would be cool if he used 2 different versions of the move interchangeably.


----------



## Nolo King

It can't be a coincidence that Sami and Aiden kinda look alike..


----------



## Therapy

"Powerful movement in the ring.. What I'm known for" :lol :lol LOLWUT?


----------



## Hawkke

Poor Aiden English, it appears he really did just realize he's going to be a meaningless jobber ever second he spends in WWE.


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> He's been extremely unimpressive since getting to the E imo. Great matches against Sami & Aries, everything else has been meh to decent.
> 
> Ziggler is the perfect opponent for him to bring his best, they could definitely bring it if Shinsuke isn't just going through the motions.


I often wonder how much influence WWE has had since Nakamura arrived to tone down his style of work... :hmmm


----------



## taker1986

What's the deal with Daniel Bryan. Correct me if I'm wrong here but it feels like I haven't seen him in weeks. He's still GM right??


----------



## wkc_23

Aiden English ain't even bad, imo. I kind of like him :draper2


----------



## The High King

Mordecay said:


> Honestly, I find English more entertaining than Tye, maybe it's just me :shrug


As do I


----------



## SAMCRO

Guessing either AJ or someone else told Tye he need to change his fisher up because its one of AJ's moves.


----------



## Nolo King

Aiden getting another hand me down gimmick, a tantrum gimmick.. Poor guy..


----------



## Ace

taker1986 said:


> What's the deal with Daniel Bryan. Correct me if I'm wrong here but it feels like I haven't seen him in weeks. He's still GM right??


 Brie is close to giving birth.


----------



## I drink and I know things

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> He's been extremely unimpressive since getting to the E imo. Great matches against Sami & Aries, everything else has been meh to decent.
> 
> Ziggler is the perfect opponent for him to bring his best, they could definitely bring it if Shinsuke isn't just going through the motions.


I loved his match with Zayn, I liked his match with Aries, I liked his first match with Joe, I loved his second match with Joe, I liked first match with Roode, I loved his second match with Roode. 

No idea why people hated that match in Orlando. That or the NXT tag were the best match WWE put on the whole of WM weekend.


----------



## Therapy

taker1986 said:


> What's the deal with Daniel Bryan. Correct me if I'm wrong here but it feels like I haven't seen him in weeks. He's still GM right??


Being a future daddy. Brie is soon to pop. She's actually overdue.


----------



## wkc_23

taker1986 said:


> What's the deal with Daniel Bryan. Correct me if I'm wrong here but it feels like I haven't seen him in weeks. He's still GM right??


He's with Brie, because she's about to have their baby.


----------



## SAMCRO

taker1986 said:


> What's the deal with Daniel Bryan. Correct me if I'm wrong here but it feels like I haven't seen him in weeks. He's still GM right??


He's staying at home with Brie for a while because shes about due to have her baby.


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> He's been extremely unimpressive since getting to the E imo. Great matches against Sami & Aries, everything else has been meh to decent.
> 
> Ziggler is the perfect opponent for him to bring his best, they could definitely bring it if Shinsuke isn't just going through the motions.


Yeah, I expected more from his matches with Joe and, while his matches with Roode overdelivered given low expectations, still haven't seen no MOTYc from him besides his match with Sami and it's not like he has had bad opponents


----------



## Ace

I wouldn't be surpried to see SD draw less than 2.4m.

NBA slaughtered Raw last night.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AngryConsumer said:


> I often wonder how much influence WWE has had since Nakamura arrived to tone down his style of work... :hmmm


That could be it as well, probably a little bit of both :draper2


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Aiden English getting heat with that opera gimmick. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

Edge, Kurt and Christian :tucky


----------



## Demolition119

AngryConsumer said:


> I often wonder how much influence WWE has had since Nakamura arrived to tone down his style of work... :hmmm


well for one thing they were not going to let him work that stiff NJPW style and that is one of the things that made him great. His finisher is neutered compared to the way he used to do it.


----------



## Therapy

:lol Buried even more...


----------



## Ace

There's no crying on SD :lol

I think this is leading to a gimmick change for Aiden, always a fan of good character development.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Really loving Dillinger's new F-5 / Go 2 Sleep combo version of the Tye Breaker. Hopefully he keeps it from here on out.

:mase at English having what looks like a panic attack. However, I really wanna him thrive, since he's in fantastic shape, is a fine worker and has always made his gimmick work well.


----------



## wkc_23

Aiden about to make the list :HA


----------



## SovereignVA

They're not giving him a crying gimmick, are they?


----------



## Prayer Police

Aiden English is gonna commit suicide now


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Poor Aiden lol!


----------



## Trophies

Jericho building up Aiden English...and then putting him on the list. :lol


----------



## Uptown King

Lol


----------



## Victor Chaos

The most relevant Aiden English will ever be.


----------



## Ace

Renee on the list too :lol

LOL at Aiden crying even more :ha


----------



## SAMCRO

Jesus Christ WWE making Aiden look like the biggest pathetic bitch ever.


----------



## Mordecay

That was awesome, Renee doing her best to not start laughing.


----------



## wkc_23

Feel like Aiden acting like that is gonna lead to something. Hopefully he gets a mid card push.


----------



## I drink and I know things

taker1986 said:


> What's the deal with Daniel Bryan. Correct me if I'm wrong here but it feels like I haven't seen him in weeks. He's still GM right??


He had sexual intercourse with Brie Bella many months ago and his sperm fertilized her egg (not the kind of egg you eat for breakfast unless you're sick). A fetus started to grow in Brie and it's been growing all of these months!!! That fetus is about to become a baby after it comes out of Brie's vaginal canal!!! Daniel Bryan wants to be around when this happens.


----------



## THughes87

Aiden about to go home and Chris Benoit


----------



## Hawkke

Prayer Police said:


> buried


Nope, that was buried.. on the "list" for crying.. that's "buried".


----------



## Jay Valero

wkc_23 said:


> *Aiden English ain't even bad,* imo. I kind of like him :draper2


He really isn't.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

CHARLOTTE THAT SEXY A** B*TCH kadakadakada


----------



## Ace

Naomi challenging Naomi for the title? :lol

That's going on botchamania, Tom.


----------



## Nolo King

This better be leading to demented Aiden. That would kick butt!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Naomi challenging Naomi for the title :wtf2


----------



## Victor Chaos

Get these peasants off of the Queen.


----------



## SovereignVA

The Women's division on both brands are kinda lit right now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Renee's always been cute, but holy fuck, I can't believe how much I love her now that she has bangs. :cena6

Lucky-ass Dean-O. :homer2


----------



## Irrelevant

:lol Charlotte getting jumped.


----------



## wkc_23

What a lame trio :lol


----------



## SAMCRO

So whos the heel here? lol Charlotte still acting like a stuck up self entitled bitch and the rest of the women are heels and are attacking her.


----------



## Honey Bucket

WWE taking shots at Justin Roberts with the crying gimmick.


----------



## Therapy

Can Carmella possibly use more bronzer? She's almost the same color as Tamina


----------



## Stinger Fan

:lol Charlotte just smacked the shit out of Carmella


----------



## Simply Flawless

English crying:lmao


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Jabez Makaveli

Naomi's entrance is so extra


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

One Winged Angel said:


> Brie is close to giving birth.


I bet their baby will be adorable! :smile2:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Renee's always been cute, but holy fuck, I can't believe how much I love her now that she has bangs. :larry2
> 
> Lucky-ass Dean-O. :homer2


Yeah, I think she looks her best with the bangs. Dean winning in and out of the ring.


----------



## TD_DDT

Naomi seriously sucks. Love that ass though.


----------



## Jay Valero

I like that they're putting the Queen with an old hand like Nattie. Should be a good learning experience.


----------



## Uptown King

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Renee's always been cute, but holy fuck, I can't believe how much I love her now that she has bangs. :cena6
> 
> Lucky-ass Dean-O. :homer2


Didn't know it was her.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

What a bunch of weak bitches lol.


----------



## Nolo King

I'm really digging this storyline..


----------



## taker1986

I drink and I know things said:


> He had sexual intercourse with Brie Bella many months ago and his sperm fertilized her egg (not the kind of egg you eat for breakfast unless you're sick). A fetus started to grow in Brie and it's been growing all of these months!!! That fetus is about to become a baby after it comes out of Brie's vaginal canal!!! Daniel Bryan wants to be around when this happens.


Thanks for the description lol :wink2:


----------



## Foley's Socko

Nice of Tamina to welcome Charlotte to Smackdown... Even though she just got there herself


----------



## Kabraxal

Man... what a joke as champion. She should be a Nitro girl.


----------



## JC00

I hope Becky replaces Charlotte and then Naomi starts the match and then when the tag comes Becky jumps off the apron and walks away.....


----------



## the_hound

stoop showing the crowd kevin dunn when i'm trying to have a furious wank at naomi


----------



## wkc_23

THughes87 said:


> Aiden about to go home and Chris Benoit


:gucci


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Renee's always been cute, but holy fuck, I can't believe how much I love her now that she has bangs. :cena6
> 
> Lucky-ass Dean-O. :homer2


----------



## SAMCRO

Why why why the fuck is Tamina employed ? So many talented female wrestlers out there that aren't signed and this worthless bitch is, she gets paid to stand around doing nothing with her thumbs in her jacket pockets and looking ugly.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Naomi is cool! The Feel The Glow gimmick works well with her.


----------



## BaeJLee

Please tell me this so-called woman stable is not being called "The Welcoming Committee"


----------



## Switchblade Club

BaeJLee said:


> Please tell me this so-called woman stable is not being called "The Welcoming Committee"


I think its happening. :serious:


----------



## Uptown King

BaeJLee said:


> Please tell me this so-called woman stable is not being called "The Welcoming Committee"


Yup


----------



## Mordecay

"The Welcoming Committee" is just as bad as "The Submission Sorority" as an stable name


----------



## TD Stinger

Naomi’s thickness working to her advantage.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Natalya is like a Women's prison Boss. :banderas


----------



## wkc_23

Carmellas voice is literally like nails on a chalkboard


----------



## Therapy

That fucking cringe high step kick spam... fpalm One of the worst moves ever..


----------



## Irrelevant

I say this every week but that kick move Naomi does is absolute garbage.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I have no problem with Naomi, but those kicks are really stupid.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Yeah, I think she looks her best with the bangs. Dean winning in and out of the ring.


It's amazing how bangs make him look homeless, but put his waifu in the goddess tier. :hayden3



Uptown King said:


> Didn't know it was her.


Word. I had to do a double take to make sure it was her. Sad how she'll lose her goddess status as soon as she ditches them. 



IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


>


Since rocking those bangs, she definitely has my Willy hung. :yoshi


----------



## Kabraxal

Trying to make this joke look like a badass? Christ... We need to get the title off her and into a Becky feud already


----------



## wkc_23

Please stop saying "the welcoming committee".. Heard it the first 20 times.


----------



## Therapy

wkc_23 said:


> Carmellas voice is literally like nails on a chalkboard


I had to look at the TV real fast to make sure Kelly Kelly wasn't back in the ring


----------



## Nolo King

That bicycle kick selling was cringe worthy..


----------



## Trophies

Nattie's scream is so annoying...it's funny.


----------



## SAMCRO

Carmella please go back to wearing those tiny trunks you wore in NXT


----------



## Irrelevant

:lmao Nattie is so hilariously bad as a heel. "Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!" 

I love it.


----------



## Uptown King

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Natalya is like a Women's prison Boss. :banderas


:hmmm:grin2:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Either a banged up Charlotte comes out for the save or Becky does.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Good to see Tamina back in her regular role of "enforcer" on the outside. :lol :lol


----------



## THughes87

Damn Natty has really let herself go

looking kinda chubby there


----------



## Insomnia

YAAAAAAAY! :lol


----------



## XDarkholmeX

They're always calling Naomi the best pure athlete and I'm always confused because she's only decent at best.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:lol at how Naomi's lovely donk enabled her to no sell Carmella's kick and Carmella angrily realizing that.


----------



## Uptown King

wkc_23 said:


> Please stop saying "the welcoming committee".. Heard it the first 20 times.


Not as much as TJP from last night.


----------



## BaeJLee

Atleast Carmella is better than Enzo in the ring :shrug


----------



## Therapy

The Queen to break up this boring as shit match!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO

XDarkholmeX said:


> They're always calling Naomi the best pure athlete and I'm always confused because she's only decent at best.


JBL literally just said one of the best in the entire world :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos

Yes! Business has just picked up. The Queen is here.


----------



## Vyer

Yes!


----------



## Jay Valero

The Queen!


----------



## wkc_23

Is Charlotte a face or a tweener


----------



## AngryConsumer

A really nice pop for Charlotte! :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

All dat selling from Charlotte just went out the window :lol


----------



## BaeJLee

Ugh what a QUEENNN!


----------



## Irrelevant

So much for selling from getting jumped lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

BaeJLee said:


> Atleast Carmella is better than Enzo in the ring :shrug


Miles better :lol


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Charlotte coming to beat that ass.


----------



## SAMCRO

How is Tamina a part of "The Welcoming Committee" when she just got there herself?


----------



## Uptown King

wkc_23 said:


> Is Charlotte a face or a tweener


Tweener.


----------



## the_hound

jesus christ, sell getting to the ring, sells standing on the ring apron, doesn't sell after kicking some ass, taunts then sells the injury.


----------



## Jay Valero

AngryConsumer said:


> A really nice pop for Charlotte! :mark:


Naturally.


----------



## Mordecay

Lol at Charlotte inmediately no sell


----------



## Irrelevant

Omfg why does Nattie keep yelling "YAAAAAAAYY!" everytime she does something? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Foley's Socko

Irrelevant said:


> Omfg why does Nattie keep yelling "YAAAAAAAYY!" everytime she does something? :lmao :lmao :lmao


To be annoying


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Jay Valero said:


> I like that they're putting the Queen with an old hand like Nattie. Should be a good learning experience.


They had a awesome match in NXT, so they work well together.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

SAMCRO said:


> How is Tamina a part of "The Welcoming Committee" when she just got there herself?


:hmmm


----------



## BaeJLee

I really miss Becky in the ring


----------



## Foley's Socko

Hope whatever Becky does, its good.


----------



## Irrelevant

Foley's Socko said:


> To be annoying


It's more funny than it is annoying to me. It's such a bad heel taunt.


----------



## SAMCRO

I've never seen a more ridiculous and dumb taunt in my life than when Natalya just randomly throws her arms up and goes "Yaaaaaaaaay!" the bitch does it like 5 times a match.


----------



## -XERO-

XDarkholmeX said:


> Charlotte coming to beat that ass.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859574953431007232


----------



## Strategize

Charlotte Regins kada


----------



## Phaedra

i like that Charlotte sold the injury but then got tagged and showed that all too real burst of adrenaline you get in a fight when you really want to kick someone's head in then you do and then realise, shit i'm hurt, it hurts. 

it's kind of realistic, just saying. she just has to sell the rest of the match now though.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Carmella & Charlotte in the same ring, my dream kada


----------



## Victor Chaos

BaeJLee said:


> Atleast Carmella is better than Enzo in the ring :shrug


That's not really a compliment because who isn't better than Enzo in the ring?


----------



## Ace

Good show so far.

Are they really sticking with "The Welcoming Committee"? :lol


----------



## JC00

This Match and Charlotte making the "overcoming the odds" entrance has made realize that i'm not gonna care for the post-shake up SD women's division.... Natalya and Carmella can't carry it as the # 1 and # 2 heels.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

SAMCRO said:


> JBL literally just said one of the best in the entire world :lmao


Not even on her own brand lol. They stuck that gimmick on her and have to make sure it's mentioned in every match she's in.


----------



## wkc_23

[hide][/hide]


Uptown King said:


> Not as much as TJP from last night.


Jesus fucking christ, that was REALLLY BAD.


----------



## Irrelevant

SAMCRO said:


> I've never seen a more ridiculous and dumb taunt in my life than when Natalya just randomly throws her arms up and goes "Yaaaaaaaaay!" the bitch does it like 5 times a match.


So bad it's good :lol

I literally can't stop laughing.


----------



## Therapy

"One of the most gifted athletes in WWE today" :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## the_hound

Irrelevant said:


> Omfg why does Nattie keep yelling "YAAAAAAAYY!" everytime she does something? :lmao :lmao :lmao


because her her other half is TJ p yasssssssssss


----------



## Kabraxal

This woman just pose like an idiot in that cover attempt? Ugh.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Where you at Becky?

Who's side is she on?!?!?

LOL

Becky joins the nWo!


----------



## Headliner

Naomo really isn't as bad as people make her out to be. And I'm digging Charlotte as a face.


----------



## Mox Girl

Man that match went on way too long.

And I'm sorry but I can't support Charlotte, she's still a heel to me, look how arrogant she was in the interview segment lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Naomi went ass to mouth. :curry2


----------



## wkc_23

Becky with that POP


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Becky to run in and...turn heel? :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

Heel turn?


----------



## AngryConsumer

That pop for Becky! :banderas


----------



## BaeJLee

Lol becky out here taking a stroll


----------



## Irrelevant

So by WWE logic, Carmella pinned Naomi does that mean she's no. 1 contender?


----------



## XDarkholmeX

"One of the most gifted athletes in WWE today" Who thinks this?


----------



## I drink and I know things

I love stables, but holy shit does WWE do an awful job with them, particularly with the women. The Welcoming Committee? Team PCB? Team BAD? Team Bella? I guess shit like the "League of Nations" wasn't much better...they've just sucked at stables the last few years.


----------



## Mainboy

Becky turning heel :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

@MarkyWhipwreck marking out at the moment after Carmella pinned the womens champion


----------



## I am the Storm

Becky!
:mark:


----------



## -XERO-

:lol


----------



## Mox Girl

I knew Becky would leave her fake out until Ellsworth :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos

I knew it.


----------



## BaeJLee

Lol Beckys<33333


----------



## Trophies

Becky with a Randy Orton swerve. At least it only took 5 minutes. :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things

Tamina is starting to look a little like Nia Jax when it comes to beef.


----------



## wkc_23

That little ass skirt Becky has on


----------



## taker1986

Becky heel turn.


----------



## JC00

Meh. They had a chance to get me interested with a Becky heel turn there but now I really have no interest.


----------



## Uptown King

And Becky still gets beat up lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Carmella needs to be established as the leader of this group.


----------



## SAMCRO

Nice Becky, you catch them by surprise and still get ur ass kicked.


----------



## Vyer

Is that their name? The Welcoming Committee?


----------



## BaeJLee

Why is Ellsworth even still here?


----------



## taker1986

Ah good had me worried for a second. BECKY IS NOT A HEEL. THANK FUCK FOR THAT.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ellsworth would look better in Daisy Dukes.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Dammit. Carmella's theme is so damn catchy! :lol


----------



## Therapy

Vyer said:


> Is that their name? The Welcoming Committee?


You expect better from a company who named a PPV "Great Balls Of Fire" ?


----------



## Mox Girl

I didn't get to comment, but that Jericho backstage segment had me rolling :lmao


----------



## Foley's Socko

Meh, kinda lame


----------



## Nolo King

Tamina moves how Nia Jax should be, but is not even as imposing or as charismatic. Wish the two would combine some how..


----------



## Uptown King

SAMCRO said:


> Nice Becky, you catch them by surprise and still get ur ass kicked.


:frown2::surprise:


----------



## The High King

Am I the only one who finds Tamina hot?
She looks she would really go like mad in the bed too.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Poor Becky and Queen.


----------



## KLooking1990

So the only reason this division didnt suck was Alexa. It now sux


----------



## BrieMode

CARMELLA IS A FUCKIN QUEEN :cry i can't with her and her characters works :cry :cry


----------



## Mordecay

Becky is booked like such a geek that even in her big reveal she still gets her ass kicked lol


----------



## BaeJLee

taker1986 said:


> Ah good had me worried for a second. BECKY IS NOT A HEEL. THANK FUCK FOR THAT.


It was obvious that she wasn't turning heel


----------



## Irrelevant

Headliner said:


> Naomi really isn't as bad as people make her out to be. And I'm digging Charlotte as a face.


Seems to be a common thing with female wrestlers here in various aspects (in-ring, on the mic, looks, etc). You're either Jesus-level amazing or absolute fucking trash with no in-between. It's stupid and annoying.


----------



## Strategize

They've done great job with women's division so far. I'm not sure if making Charlotte overly sympathetic is the right way to go tho.


----------



## Saturn

Jay Valero said:


> Randy will just have him fired.


Randy is friends with Jinder so don't count on that.


----------



## SAMCRO

Itami making his 35th return form injury back to NXT, hopefully he can get at least 3 or 4 matches in before he hurts something else and has to be out for 4 or 5 months again. Dudes gonna be in his 50's before he gets out of NXT and onto the main roster.


----------



## Switchblade Club

wkc_23 said:


> That little ass skirt Becky has on


She's so hot


----------



## Flair Flop

I still think she's going to turn. She's just going to wait until something is on the line and screw Charlotte over then.


----------



## Saiyanjin2

So becky just went out there to get her ass kicked :ha


----------



## Demolition119

JC00 said:


> Meh. They had a chance to get me interested with a Becky heel turn there but now I really have no interest.


I know right? This shit is terrible. Not a credible heel amongst those jobbers, and they want people to get invested.


----------



## -XERO-

Obvious, but hilarious :lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859576846245023744


----------



## Trophies

The High King said:


> Am I the only one who finds Tamina hot?
> She looks she would really go like mad in the bed too.


Different strokes, for different folks. :HHH2


----------



## Abisial

SAMCRO said:


> Nice Becky, you catch them by surprise and still get ur ass kicked.


well it was 3v1


----------



## AngryConsumer

Mordecay said:


> Becky is booked like such a geek that even in her big reveal she still gets her ass kicked lol


It's a shame that WWE doesn't push her on the same level as Charlotte and along the same lines of Alexa. 

A damn shame at that...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Becky deserved to get her ass kicked for making yet another stupid decision. She never learns.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Becky will go heel and beat the hell out of Charlotte; it's just going to be teased for a while. TEASE US, BECKY!!! :sodone


----------



## BaeJLee

Nolo King said:


> Tamina moves how Nia Jax should be, but is not even as imposing or as charismatic. Wish the two would combine some how..


----------



## taker1986

BaeJLee said:


> It was obvious that she wasn't turning heel


It will happen within the next few months I think sadly.


----------



## BaeJLee

I really miss the New Day. Man, it's kinda bland without them.


----------



## wkc_23

Wtf is Sin Cara wearing :lol


----------



## JC00

KLooking1990 said:


> So the only reason this division didnt suck was Alexa. It now sux


I mean she is the Goddess of WWE.... So ya.....


----------



## Foley's Socko

Abisial said:


> well it was 3v1


Just made her look stupid really


----------



## I drink and I know things

Honestly, why didn't they just keep Sin Cara and Kalisto together as the Lucha Dragons?


----------



## Mox Girl

Sin Cara's gear looks badass.


----------



## Trophies

Oh shit Sin Cara. I didn't know there was a teal color Power Ranger.


----------



## Therapy

That is easily the worst ring gear I've ever seen


----------



## Saturn

Kabraxal said:


> Man... what a joke as champion. She should be a Nitro girl.


I can't explain how much I loved this comment, and I don't even dislike Naomi. :grin2:


----------



## Nolo King

They didn't even talk about Sin Cara. That was sad..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Hot damn, Cara's swag is off the charts thanks to that new gear. :bjpenn

Shame they didn't keep him on RAW and reunite the Lucha Dragons, since he and Kalisto have nothing better to do.


----------



## BaeJLee

I drink and I know things said:


> Honestly, why didn't they just keep Sin Cara and Kalisto together as the Lucha Dragons?


Question of the day

Btw: Ziggles heel run is trash


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Am I the only one who misses the Dolph Ziggler butt shake entrance? LOL! I'm sorry if that sounds creepy, he can wrestle really well and stuff. I don't just watch because some of the wrestlers are attractive lol!


----------



## Mordecay

Can't wait for Dolph to lose this, as always lol. Got to give him momentum since he is facing Nakamura


----------



## SAMCRO

Foley's Socko said:


> Just made her look stupid really


Exactly, she had a chance to play them for a bit and wait for a perfect time but she decides the best time is to toss Ellsworth at one of then while they're all looking right at her.


----------



## TD_DDT

Sin Cara is half assing this match. Dude gives no fucks anymore.


----------



## Simply Flawless

No Randy :armfold


----------



## Hawkke

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I bet their baby will be adorable! :smile2:












A rough sketch of the expected!

_
With more time I could work with the skintones and blurr a little more, but this isn't a 3 hour show like Raw_ :lol


----------



## Foley's Socko

Sin Cara might be the next to benefit from the land of jobbertunity.


----------



## BaeJLee

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Am I the only one who misses the Dolph Ziggler butt shake entrance? LOL! I'm sorry if that sounds creepy, he can wrestle really well and stuff. I don't just watch because some of the wrestlers are attractive lol!


Ah yes the classic Ziggle Wiggle :banderas


----------



## SAMCRO

Why is this company so god damn determined to keep the Sin Cara character? Can't let it go that Trips first big project was a failure?


----------



## Irrelevant

I love the color scheme of Sin Cara's gear.


----------



## wkc_23

Sin Cara done got bloated.


----------



## TD_DDT

Sloppy AF


----------



## Mox Girl

Ziggles is so boring as a heel.


----------



## Zigglerpops

I like the slow heel turn tease by Becky, befriend Charlotte again and then she turns, It would make a good story, Pictures of adults in the audience crying thinking Becky was going to turn, Some people take it all to seriously


----------



## Nolo King

Sin Cara isn't flowing, just kinda going through the motions..


----------



## Ace

Hunico showing some great strength.


----------



## Uptown King

TD_DDT said:


> Sin Cara is half assing this match. Dude gives no fucks anymore.


He a jobber why would he.


----------



## TD_DDT

Is this even the same dude? Looks taller and fatter.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Ambrose Girl said:


> Ziggles is so boring.


I agree.


----------



## BaeJLee

Dang Sin Cara


----------



## Foley's Socko

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, she had a chance to play them for a bit and wait for a perfect time but she decides the best time is to toss Ellsworth at one of then while they're all looking right at her.


Or she attacks then gets out and causes a distraction so the other girls can get back on their feet, etc.

Instead she went 1 vs 4 and got beat up.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Therapy said:


> That is easily the worst ring gear I've ever seen












:draper2


----------



## wkc_23

Pretty decent 5 min match.


----------



## Hawkke

TD_DDT said:


> Sin Cara is half assing this match. Dude gives no fucks anymore.


Do you blame him? Would you blame 96% of the roster if they gave no fucks?

That one arm lift was pretty sweet though.


----------



## SAMCRO

Dolph really needs to make the Famasser his finisher, no one else does it and its a unique move. Watching him win matches with the Superkick and then seeing Owens and everyone and their mother using it in the middle of their matches and not getting the win with it looks so bad.


----------



## Ace

So they're not going to use Nakamura tonight :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things

It actually bothers me how not over Ziggler is because the guy is talented as fuck. Part of it is his fault because he really hasn't evolved...dude has had the same move set for years. WWE, however, has also stopped and started his push so many times it's insane. Think how over he got even during the retirement match with Miz LAST YEAR. Think how over he got at Survivor Series 2014. He's such a nothing right now.


----------



## The High King

TD_DDT said:


> Is this even the same dude? Looks taller and fatter.


Thought the same myself


----------



## BaeJLee

Nolo King said:


> Sin Cara isn't flowing, just kinda going through the motions..


Yeah, he's not feeling it anymore. It's sad how WWE can kill a wrestlers love for the business and sport.


----------



## Foley's Socko

TD_DDT said:


> Is this even the same dude? Looks taller and fatter.


Sin Cara not the same guy?!?

I've never heard something so implausible.


----------



## BrieMode

Dolph's skin looks like a fruit.. orange to me :cry


----------



## Uptown King

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :draper2


:frown2:


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Foley's Socko

Hawkke said:


> Do you blame him? Would you blame 96% of the roster if they gave no fucks?
> 
> That one arm lift was pretty sweet though.


Yes, I would blame them if they were on Smackdown.

Jinder and Breezango are the #1 contenders for their respective titles... if that doesnt make you want to do your best nothing will.


----------



## Nolo King

BaeJLee said:


> Yeah, he's not feeling it anymore. It's sad how WWE can kill a wrestlers love for the business and sport.


Most definitely.

He had promise as Hunico, but this current gimmick has nothing going for it.


----------



## redban

Is this match the main event?

No Mojo Rawley :sad:


----------



## Trophies

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :draper2


This actually scared me as a kid. :lol


----------



## JC00

So tag division got completely scrapped again tonight?


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm starting to get a Emmalina vibe from Lana LOL.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

My Mom said Lana's dancing made her think of a stripper lol!


----------



## Hawkke

Soo, if I remember right we're at the 16 weeks to surpass Emmalina mark tonight!


----------



## SAMCRO

Nakamura once again not on the show, its gonna really annoy me if they use him this way from this point on, just making random appearances on SD to do his entrance and say a few words and only wrestling on ppvs. He's not fucking Brock Lesnar, he's a fresh new talent to alot of people.


----------



## BaeJLee

I'm loving Lana's new theme though


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

When did Summer Rae die, because obviously she's been reincarnated as Lana.


----------



## Uptown King

Foley's Socko said:


> Yes, I would blame them if they were on Smackdown.
> 
> Jinder and Breezango are the #1 contenders for their respective titles... if that doesnt make you want to do your best nothing will.


:draper2


----------



## Zigglerpops

The Ravishing Goddess


----------



## the_hound

oh my god oh my god OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOODESSSSSSSSSSSSS

i guess lana is now gone from rusev


----------



## Kabraxal

What the.....


----------



## SavoySuit

What's the point of all this. Are you supposed to forget she's Lana and Rusev's husband?


----------



## Ace

The Fashion Files

This is fantastc :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

Ohhhhh Noam Dar talking in that Scottish accent <3<3<3 His hair is weird, but I still love him haha.


----------



## Victor Chaos

As long as Lana continues to put us and our pathetic villages in our places I don't have a problem with her gimmick.


----------



## wkc_23

This Breezango skit :HA


----------



## Therapy

Why the fuck is everyone getting corny gimmicks? WWE is truly in 1995 mode right now.. None of these gimmicks even able to connect with real life. It's like when Married With Children went from a show about a poor family to everyone becoming a cartoon caricature of themselves.


----------



## starsfan24

Fabreeze :mark:


----------



## JC00

nevermind


----------



## I drink and I know things

Rod Blagojevich on 205 Live tonight!!!


----------



## BaeJLee

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> My Mom said Lana's dancing made her think of a stripper lol!


I think that's where they're going since Emma couldn't do it


----------



## Foley's Socko

lul Noam.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Fashion Police :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

[email protected] this skit!

Better than "The Festival of Friendship!"


----------



## wwetna1

Aw shit they did law and order. Already more interesting than Alpha

They remind me of the new chips lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

My boys, Breezeango! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Uptown King

LolLol


----------



## -XERO-

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :draper2













-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Law and WWE lol!


----------



## Trophies

The Fashion Police taking it to a whole 'nother level. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23

redban said:


> No Mojo Rawley :sad:


That's actually a very great thing :draper2


----------



## the_hound

hahahaha the toy playset


----------



## Ace

The Ugo's :lmao

Their outfits actually hurt my eyes :lmao


----------



## Griselda

"They're twins."

"IDENTITY THEFT!" 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

Jay walking and Jimmy walking :lmao

Haha this is good, nice to see Breezango getting some proper airtime.

Also, that "Whereabouts unknown" thing for John Cena :lol


----------



## starsfan24

Haha my boys :lol


----------



## Nolo King

Holy crap, love how they are actually pushing these two.. Ha ha ha...


----------



## Hawkke

Socks and Flipflops? 20 to life!!


----------



## Therapy

Did he seriously just pull a piece of paper with a size 80 font out of a typewriter?


----------



## BaeJLee

Lol "Grand Theft Alpha"
I'm definitely rewatching this segment later


----------



## Leather Rebel

Noam Dar with that haircut looks like Jim Carrey on "Dumb and Dumber" :lmao


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

I was never really a fan of the fashion police gimmick, but this segment is actually good.


----------



## The High King

that was funny as fuck


----------



## Ace

I wish they would do more segments like this.

2 hrs have flown by, the show is finally back on track.


----------



## Phaedra

and jimmy walking ... i am dying.


----------



## the_hound

LOOOOOOL at the me maw mee maw meee maw sound


----------



## Mordecay

LMAO :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things

I'm actually glad they're doing something with Breezango


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

BaeJLee said:


> I think that's where they're going since Emma couldn't do it


Lana can do it, she is a actual dancer and stuff. I'm ready for her to debut on Smackdown.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

One Winged Angel said:


> The Fashion Files
> 
> This is fantastc :lmao


I enjoyed it. That's the kind of hokiness I can get behind. Not this Pee-Wee's House of Horrors crap...


----------



## BaeJLee

Dang so Jericho's losing huh?


----------



## wwetna1

Therapy said:


> Why the fuck is everyone getting corny gimmicks? WWE is truly in 1995 mode right now.. None of these gimmicks even able to connect with real life. It's like when Married With Children went from a show about a poor family to everyone become a cartoon caricature of themselves.


Yeah because the midcard that was over in 99-02 at their peak wasn't a

Pimp
Pornstar
2 dancers wearing fubu
Two jap foreigners with voice over 
A horny lil she devil 
A guy loving a mop


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Fashion Police funnier than anything on RAW.


----------



## Ace

Holy fuck the face of america shtick is gold.

Face on the entrance ramp and screen :lmao


----------



## Nolo King

Holy crap, Smackdown is drowning RAW with its greatness. Give me more segments like that, PLEASE!!


----------



## Foley's Socko

Yep, thought Breezango were decently funny there.


----------



## Jay Valero

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> My Mom said Lana's dancing made her think of a stripper lol!


Lana has been a whore since she was at FSU.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

They're really running with Breezango's Fashion Po Po gimmick. :mark:

And :lol at them calling the Usos "uggos" and referring to them as committing "Jeywalking and Jimmywalking". I really hope that they actually win the titles at some point.



Uptown King said:


> :frown2:


Yeah, that gear's ugliness depresses me, too. 



wkc_23 said:


>


I see Sin Cara and Garlic Jr., but I can't tell which midget jobber is which! :O


----------



## Switchblade Club

The Fashion Police better win the belts at Backlash


----------



## BaeJLee

Leather Rebel said:


> Noam Dar with that haircut looks like Jim Carrey on "Dumb and Dumber" :lmao



:lol :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket

Breeze and Fandango getting a well long deserved push.

These two are gold together.


----------



## Dextro

Holy shit whoever wrote that Breezango bit should get a raise.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Breezango....just can't stop :maury


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Victor Chaos

Phaedra said:


> and jimmy walking ... i am dying.


He's that guy from Good Times right?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Hawkke said:


> A rough sketch of the expected!
> 
> _
> With more time I could work with the skintones and blurr a little more, but this isn't a 3 hour show like Raw_ :lol


I applaud the effort lol! I'm sure Brie and Daniel are super excited and would love her no matter how she turns out. 0


----------



## safc-scotty

There were loads of little funny notes on the board behind them if you weren't really concentrating too much during that segment...


----------



## Therapy

wwetna1 said:


> Yeah because the midcard that was over in 99-02 at their peak wasn't a
> 
> Pimp
> Pornstar
> 2 dancers wearing fubu
> Two jap foreigners with voice over
> A horny lil she devil
> A guy loving a mop


I guess when you put it that way...


----------



## starsfan24

The Vince mugshot and real estate fraud for the Colons :lol


----------



## BaeJLee

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Lana can do it, she is a actual dancer and stuff. I'm ready for her to debut on Smackdown.


Right, she'll do great! I'm hoping when Summer comes back that she'll be on Smackdown also.


----------



## Ace

I hope smarks get behind Breezango, they've been amazing since the split. They deserve this push and a run with the title.

Have them lose at Backlash and win the rematch on the following PPV.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

BaeJLee said:


> Ah yes the classic Ziggle Wiggle :banderas


I like that name lol! :grin2:


----------



## I drink and I know things

I've actually enjoyed this show, and I really haven't been able to say that about either show very much since the first Raw and Smackdown after Mania.


----------



## SAMCRO

Don't expect Breezango to get anymore skits than that, they did the same shit with Slater and Rhyno, they did a funny segment outside the arena with Heath at his house and everyone loved it and that was the last time thy done it.


----------



## Mox Girl

The Real Estate fraud for the Colons though :lmao I need to rewatch that and look even further at the background.


----------



## Ace

I drink and I know things said:


> I've actually enjoyed this show, and I really haven't been able to say that about either show very much since the first Raw and Smackdown after Mania.


 I've been sports entertained :draper2


----------



## -XERO-

BaeJLee said:


> I'm loving Lana's new theme though





-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparantly this is what she's been using at live events.
Click to expand...

^


----------



## Saturn

The Jinder/Zayn match was good. After reading some of the comments here, I thought it was going to be terrible. Also was cool to see both Jinder and Sami Zayne were bloodied. The DDT spot didn't even look that bad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

What did Naka do tonight?


----------



## Phaedra

I am going to have to watch that segment over again and again and again just so i can see all the little things I missed the first time. This is all their idea and it's brilliant. Johnny showing himself an asset now with his comedy, the character chet chetterfield and now this. Breeze might work finally, it was brilliant. 

i'm still smiling, reminds me of the gold Heath and Rhyno did when given the chance. This is what we mean by giving opportunities, not jetting fucking Jinder to the top, his fucking match with Randy is going to be the pits.


----------



## Ace

No Orton and Nakamura tonight and the show has flown by... goes to show 2 hrs is difficult to fill..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am shocked at how much I am enjoying Breezango. :mark


----------



## moss

Owens "Thats my goddamn title" lol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

I don't want to see this right now. They had two good matches, but this is too soon and too much. And it's obvious Owens is winning.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

No Naka?! Wow, he's in trouble already.


----------



## starsfan24

Idiots in the crowd chanting USA :lol


----------



## BaeJLee

Wow... Jericho's leaving. Who's gonna fill the void mannnnnn?


----------



## Ace

LOL Jericho and Owens working and selling the finger :lmao


----------



## Jay Valero

What a cowardly act by Jericho! Going after KO's injured hand.


----------



## Therapy

ShowStopper said:


> No Naka?! Wow, he's in trouble already.


Nah.. I have a feeling their working to rebrand/tweak his gimmick.. They've been pushing the shit out of the PPV base around him entirely..


----------



## Ace

Jay Valero said:


> What a cowardly act by Jericho! Going after KO's injured finger.


 FTFY.


----------



## BaeJLee

Jay Valero said:


> What a cowardly act by Jericho! Going after KO's injured hand.


That monster!


----------



## The High King

been a great show and superior to raw for yet another week


----------



## Mox Girl

JBL saying Owens was mad Jericho came onto his show, lol Owens has been on it for about 3 weeks himself, hardly that long :lol


----------



## Phaedra

ShowStopper said:


> No Naka?! Wow, he's in trouble already.


Didn't they take him to the NXT UK tour to help sell tickets? That's the now isn't it?

anyway i think his first match is at backlash, they keeping any action of his special i suppose.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Therapy said:


> Nah.. I have a feeling their working to rebrand/tweak his gimmick.. They've been pushing the shit out of the PPV base around him entirely..


If they're fiddling around with him already, that's trouble.


----------



## Strategize

ShowStopper said:


> No Naka?! Wow, he's in trouble already.


lol


----------



## I drink and I know things

Jay Valero said:


> What a cowardly act by Jericho! Going after KO's injured hand.


WHAT AN ACT OF COWARDISM!!!


----------



## Mox Girl

No, JBL. Jericho is too awesome, you're not allowed to like him :lmao


----------



## Ace

The High King said:


> been a great show and superior to raw for yet another week


 Raw has generally been the better show since WM season. This week is definitely SD's week.


----------



## SAMCRO

I really wish Jericho would go back to tights.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Jay Valero said:


> Lana has been a whore since she was at FSU.


I don't really know much about Lana's past and stuff. What is FSU?


----------



## JC00

ShowStopper said:


> No Naka?! Wow, he's in trouble already.


Nah. They can't have him come out and dance around every week and they are holding off his first "official" match for Backlash... But the crowd there will get to see him in a dark match.


----------



## BaeJLee

Ambrose Girl said:


> JBL saying Owens was mad Jericho came onto his show, lol Owens has been on it for about 3 weeks himself, hardly that long :lol


Lol right, I'm pretty sure this is the show that A. J Styles Built!


----------



## Therapy

ShowStopper said:


> If they're fiddling around with him already, that's trouble.


I agree but that promo with Ziggler last week was pretty bad and didn't connect with anyone... So I hope they're trying to reverse and change directions where they were trying to go last week.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

BaeJLee said:


> Right, she'll do great! I'm hoping when Summer comes back that she'll be on Smackdown also.


I really do miss Summer Rae I hope she recovers soon! She really helped a lot of the NXT Women get over.


----------



## -XERO-

Therapy said:


> Nah.. I have a feeling their working to rebrand/tweak his gimmick.. They've been pushing the shit out of the PPV base around him entirely..


Yep.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

I hope KO destroys Jericho's voice box so he can't Fozzy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

JC00 said:


> Nah. They can't have him come out and dance around every week and they are holding off his first "official" match for Backlash... But the crowd there will get to see him in a dark match.


I don't get why he can't be on TV this week. He wasn't even on last week, either, or was he? This isn't making sense.


----------



## Mordecay

Phaedra said:


> Didn't they take him to the NXT UK tour to help sell tickets? That's the now isn't it?
> 
> anyway i think his first match is at backlash, they keeping any action of his special i suppose.


The NXT UK tour is in a couple of months


----------



## Jay Valero

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I don't really know much about Lana's past and stuff. What is FSU?


Just google pics of CJ Perry FSU (florida state university).


----------



## Ace

ShowStopper said:


> If they're fiddling around with him already, that's trouble.


 Doubt it, they've still promo material centered around him since the segment last week. They're still pushing him as the top face of SD, even more clear after seeing SD's new intro.

Little of AJ and nothing from Cena (that I saw of), it was mostly Orton.

I expect them to build around Orton and Nakamura while AJ and Cena are moved to Raw next shakeup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SDL with the TKO over RAW this week. :mark


----------



## Switchblade Club

One Winged Angel said:


> Raw has generally been the better show since WM season. This week is definitely SD's week.


Agreed, SD has been meh after Mania.


----------



## Ace

ShowStopper said:


> I don't get why he can't be on TV this week. He wasn't even on last week, either, or was he? This isn't making sense.


 He was on last week, he wasn't on the week before that and only got a promo package.


----------



## Phaedra

I just realised Breezango had a fucking portrait of Leslie Nielsen on their fucking table under their crime board. 

these guys, from that to them making their own 'nee naw' noises at the end ... just gloriously ridiculous.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

One Winged Angel said:


> Doubt it, they've still promo material centered around him since the segment last week. They're still pushing him as the top face of SD, even more clear after seeing SD's new intro.
> 
> Little of AJ and nothing from Cena (that I saw of), it was mostly Orton.
> 
> I expect them to build around Orton and Nakamura while AJ and Cena are moved to Raw next shakeup.


I wonder if that was made before the flop segment. They have to find a better way to present him. What they did a couple weeks ago was terrible and him not being on TV since isn't a good look.


----------



## Phaedra

Mordecay said:


> The NXT UK tour is in a couple of months


Cool, I just assumed cause he's not around. I think it's probably the latter then, they don't want to give it away for free.


----------



## Trophies

Walls of Jericho...lock it in maaaaaan


----------



## wkc_23

"This is awesome" chants :eyeroll.. It's good, idk about awesome though.


----------



## THughes87

OWENS HAS HEROIN NEEDLE MARKS ON HIS ARM


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Great heat for this match.


----------



## Mox Girl

This has been a good match but it def doesn't top Raw's main event.


----------



## Jay Valero

KO showing the grit of a true champion.


----------



## -XERO-

SAMCRO said:


> I really wish Jericho would go back to tights.


Same here.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

One Winged Angel said:


> Doubt it, they've still promo material centered around him since the segment last week. They're still pushing him as the top face of SD, even more clear after seeing SD's new intro.
> 
> Little of AJ and nothing from Cena (that I saw of), it was mostly Orton.
> 
> I expect them to build around Orton and Nakamura while AJ and Cena are moved to Raw next shakeup.


Well if they are only building around Orton and Naka, then SDL is fucked.


----------



## SAMCRO

God i hate that shitty looking boston crab, still can't believe Owens actually tapped out to it, if he had to tap it should have been to the Lion Tamer version.


----------



## wkc_23

Crowd is pretty damn hot for this match.


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh God please don't leave us Jericho


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

So what happens next....


----------



## Switchblade Club

AJ vs Owens will be good


----------



## wkc_23

Goodbye for a while, Y2J :swanson


----------



## Stinger Fan

What the hell was the point in Jericho winning on Sunday then?


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Now Kill Steen Kill


----------



## Headliner

Lol at the US title booking.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Well done and clean. :clap See you in a few Jericho. :bow


----------



## Mox Girl

Here's them writing Jericho out, he's hurt and Owens took him out.


----------



## 3ku1

Weird booking. Owens loses it, then wins it 2 nights later. Styles v Owens should be good though. See you for a while Y2J.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

I bet when Jericho returns, he'll return on RAW and they'll pretend this never happened. I'm calling it right now.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

And here...we....go....


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Stinger Fan said:


> What the hell was the point in Jericho winning on Sunday then?


To get him on SD where he'll be needed more upon return.


----------



## Jay Valero

Put him away Kevin!


----------



## SavoySuit

Stinger Fan said:


> What the hell was the point in Jericho winning on Sunday then?



Probably as a reward for his amazing run.


----------



## SAMCRO

Stinger Fan said:


> What the hell was the point in Jericho winning on Sunday then?


Guess just so he could get a win in the feud instead of being beaten by Owens in every match.


----------



## Hawkke

Looks like ol' Jericho is going on tour after all.


----------



## Nolo King

Wow, that was out of nowhere. Good match though..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Goodbye for the moment, GOAT :swanson


----------



## -XERO-

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh God please don't leave us Jericho





wkc_23 said:


> Goodbye for a while, Y2J :swanson


:batista3


----------



## Trophies

Was hoping for another AJ attack.


----------



## Ace

Excellent finish to the show.

KO now the most over heel in the company.

The US title feels like the main title on SD tbh.


----------



## AngryConsumer

See ya later, Jericho... :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Jay Valero

Yes! Finish him!


----------



## FITZ

Stinger Fan said:


> What the hell was the point in Jericho winning on Sunday then?


I only have 2 explanations. 

1. They wanted more faces winning at Payback since Wyatt, Braun, and Alexa all went over. 

2. They wanted Jericho and Owens on the same brand so Jericho can come after him once he's ready to come back.


----------



## the_hound

my gawd that female emt is giving me the horn


----------



## Prayer Police

I'M NOT DONE WITH YOU, JERICHO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Therapy

Jericho busted open


----------



## Trophies

Oh look. A convenient empty chair in the front row.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

KO savage! LOL


----------



## 3ku1

Damn Owens damn broke his neck. Jericho selling it :mark:


----------



## Ace

This is a brutal attack by KO.

Getting that heat and reminding us why we loved him in the first place.

Fuck what Raw did to him.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Jay Valero said:


> Just google pics of CJ Perry FSU (florida state university).


Ohh she has some pictures out there. It's her life and all that so I'm not gonna judge to much, as long as she isn't hurting people then she's alright with me.


----------



## wkc_23

What a great heel KO is.


----------



## Mox Girl

Now I'm already anticipating the triumphant Jericho return!


----------



## Insomnia

Dat QT EMT.


----------



## Therapy

Trophies said:


> Oh look. A convenient empty chair in the front row.


That chair was reserved for the ratings


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Say goodbye, maaaaaaaaannn!

:y2j


----------



## Jay Valero

Kevin Owens, a champion to be proud of.


----------



## Hawkke

Jay Valero said:


> Yes! Finish him!


Fatality!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Owens gonna have to sub as lead singer of Fozzy.


----------



## Ace

Excellent show, KO and Jericho were superb in the main event. 

KO getting that heat and is moving onto AJ now.


----------



## Mordecay

That was a great selling by Y2J

Thinking he is not gonna be around now crycrycry:cry


----------



## I drink and I know things

I knew Owens would win and I knew he would destroy Jericho after the match and I still thought it was gold. I hope Jericho comes back soon.


----------



## KLooking1990

Emt chick hot


----------



## Phaedra

I love that KO kills off all his old friends. it's a good gimmick. fucking brutal.


----------



## LoveMyMoos

Jay Valero said:


> Kevin Owens, a champion to be proud of.


Yes. This is the Kevin Owens Show and we're just lucky enough to be watching it.


----------



## Ace

Phaedra said:


> I love that KO kills off all his old friends. it's a good gimmick. fucking brutal.


 They never learn :lol


----------



## Headliner

So why couldn't this happen at Payback?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

CHRIS DON'T LEAVE US!!!


----------



## ajmaf625

Owens and Jericho feud was pure GOLD .....and I'm sure when Jericho comes back they'll have one more big time match. Cant wait


----------



## Leather Rebel

All that KO needs to say now is "IM NOT DONE WITH YOU".


----------



## Nolo King

Wow, that Smackdown was perfect.

I loved it all..


----------



## Victor Chaos

Headliner said:


> So why couldn't this happen at Payback?


They wanted to swerve us.


----------



## Hawkke




----------



## Therapy

Headliner said:


> So why couldn't this happen at Payback?


Because you're paying money for it.. How dare you expect major storyline progression to take place a a silly PPV you spend your hard earned money on..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Owens dropped a MOAB on Jericho. US Champion. :fuckyeah

That was an enjoyable two hours of wrestling. Flash time. :mark


----------



## Ace

Headliner said:


> So why couldn't this happen at Payback?


 Needed to move Jericho to SD.

Can you believe Orton, Cena and Nakamura weren't on the show and AJ only had a 10 min segment. Show was still excellent, it's going to be difficult to fit them all once they're all back/used.


----------



## wkc_23

Going on the record to say that this was one of my favorite Jericho runs.

Only he can make a list, drink it in mannnn and the word IT completely over. 

GOAT :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

And that's why he's the chaaammmp (again)! >

I'm really gonna miss Jericho, but he deserves the break after being so damn awesome over the last year.


----------



## Phaedra

Headliner said:


> So why couldn't this happen at Payback?


I presume to get Jericho on to smackdown. His fozzy tour starts on Friday, he be gone for a while but they needed a way to get him onto smackdown. It was really effective here thought imo.


----------



## -XERO-

Prayer Police said:


> I'M NOT DONE WITH YOU, JERICHO!!!!!!!!!!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859588223491751936


----------



## 4freedom

Man , i love KO as a great heel. It is a proper build for KO heel vs AJ semi-face


----------



## validreasoning

Therapy said:


> Because you're paying money for it.. How dare you expect major storyline progression to take place a a silly PPV you spend your hard earned money on..


If you watched the show on the network technically it was free as your sub from mania wouldn't lapse until may 2nd. Its not like anyone is paying $60 for a show today.

And the reason it wasn't done on payback was to
A. Book something big for SD ie the rematch
B. Move Jericho to sd full time


----------



## Ace

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Well if they are only building around Orton and Naka, then SDL is fucked.


 Those will be the two big names, expect Corbin, KO and Zayn to be the supporting cast for another year. Likely Rollins/Balor and Braun/Bray are moved to SD as well.


----------



## Rave Bunny

Oh... My heart. :sasha3 Goodbye, Chris Jericho (for now)...

2016 will be forever known as the "*Year of Jericho*." I'M SO SAD MAAAAANNNNN. :sasha3 He also made wearing scarves cool again.


----------



## TD Stinger

For PG era standards that was a good beatdown to write Jericho off TV. Good, hot match.

Honestly, the women stuff is the most compelling stuff on the show right now. Crowd was hot for the whole match/segment. But, I do feel like they hotshotted Becky a bit. I wouldn't have had her a pick a side yet.

And the Zayn vs. Mahal match was solid, but they still got a lot of work to do with Mahal in terms of making him look credible. And beating Zayn will only do so much.

Overall a good show but SD still feels like it's missing something.


----------



## Jake_p53

TJP


----------



## Jay Valero

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Ohh she has some pictures out there. It's her life and all that so I'm not gonna judge to much, as long as she isn't hurting people then she's alright with me.


I like her just fine. I think she's very entertaining. She's also been sticking her tits in tv cameras to get attention since she was a student at college football games.


----------



## Skyblazer

Good Smackdown this week. The highlights were anything involving Jericho/Owens and the post match stuff after the women's tag match. Becky's acting was excellent in that segment, as well as the backstage segment. To have that kind of connection from the crowd begging you not to turn is something special.

To anyone whining about non credible contenders shows how little you know about what you are watching. Jinder Mahal is the number 1 contender for Smackdown's main title and the guys who got embarassed by John Cena and Nikki Bella are number 1 contenders for the tag team titles. Anyone can be made number 1 contender on Smackdown. Credibility is a non-argument and most fans forget easily.


----------



## TD Stinger

Skyblazer said:


> To anyone whining about non credible contenders shows how little you know about what you are watching. Jinder Mahal is the number 1 contender for Smackdown's main title and the guys who got embarassed by John Cena and Nikki Bella are number 1 contenders for the tag team titles. Anyone can be made number 1 contender on Smackdown. Credibility is a non-argument and most fans forget easily.


........Just because someone is made #1 contender, it does not make them credible. Nor does it it automatically erase all the losing that has plagued these guys.

Yeah, Jinder Mahal is #1 contender now because WWE is trying to capitalize with an Indian star and he was the one guy they had to fit the bill. And Breezango are #1 contenders because at some point, the Alpha vs. Usos matches had to end and New Day are still out with Kofi's injury.

Yeah, you can slap the #1 contender label on someone but it doesn't fix all the damage done to them and it doesn't fix the perception fans have of them over night.


----------



## wwetna1

AJ just killed it. SD makes Superstars and Raw takes them. LEt them take me, we will just build more


----------



## moss

Haha James is such a cuck


----------



## Skyblazer

TD Stinger said:


> ........Just because someone is made #1 contender, it does not make them credible. Nor does it it automatically erase all the losing that has plagued these guys.
> 
> Yeah, Jinder Mahal is #1 contender now because WWE is trying to capitalize with an Indian star and he was the one guy they had to fit the bill. And Breezango are #1 contenders because at some point, the Alpha vs. Usos matches had to end and New Day are still out with Kofi's injury.
> 
> Yeah, you can slap the #1 contender label on someone but it doesn't fix all the damage done to them and it doesn't fix the perception fans have of them over night.


The casual audience have short memories. Jinder would be getting nothing from these guys, if the credibilty argument was true. It really doesn't matter as much as forum users think. 

Bad gimmicks will eventually be forgotten with time and slightly above average work.


----------



## SureUmm

Okay Shane's whole Jim Halpert shrug about everything act is pretty weak, he's like a brick wall of sensible.


----------



## wwetna1

SureUmm said:


> Okay Shane's whole Jim Halpert shrug about everything act is pretty weak, he's like a brick wall of sensible.


It's like he wants to object then goes shit I did worse 

I think they planted seeds for Shane vs KO


----------



## TD Stinger

Skyblazer said:


> The casual audience have short memories. Jinder would be getting nothing from these guys, if the credibilty argument was true. It really doesn't matter as much as forum users think.
> 
> Bad gimmicks will eventually be forgotten with time and slightly above average work.


It's not about gimmicks. It's about wins and losses. Jinder's getting a reaction because he's playing the anti American gimmick which anyone can get heat with. Doesn't mean fans are going to believe he could actually beat Orton for the championship, because they've been given no reason to do so.

Oh and guys like Bray Wyatt and Rusev say hi. Guys who were pushed big time out of the gate but now will never be as big as they could have been because they've been established as two guys that don't have credibility going against guys at the top of the card.

Let me say this again. Wins and losses matter. Perception matters. And just throwing someone a bone after months or years of conditioning fans to not take them seriously does not get the job done, at least not overnight.


----------



## SureUmm

wwetna1 said:


> It's like he wants to object then goes shit I did worse
> 
> I think they planted seeds for Shane vs KO


I look forward to the opportunity to watch those two men, who I have great respect for, have a match that entertains the WWE Universe and the Smackdown Live fans, and we'll see what the outcome is.


----------



## Skyblazer

TD Stinger said:


> It's not about gimmicks. It's about wins and losses. Jinder's getting a reaction because he's playing the anti American gimmick which anyone can get heat with. Doesn't mean fans are going to believe he could actually beat Orton for the championship, because they've been given no reason to do so.
> 
> Oh and guys like Bray Wyatt and Rusev say hi. Guys who were pushed big time out of the gate but now will never be as big as they could have been because they've been established as two guys that don't have credibility going against guys at the top of the card.
> 
> Let me say this again. Wins and losses matter. Perception matters. And just throwing someone a bone after months or years of conditioning fans to not take them seriously does not get the job done, at least not overnight.


Bag on the fans is an effective heat getting tool. 

Those things happened on Raw and before the Brand Split. 

Dead gimmicks don't get over. Aiden English was getting booed and he loses all the time.


----------



## Ace

AJ, Orton and Nakamura teamed up for the dark match :sodone


----------



## AngryConsumer

One Winged Angel said:


> AJ, Orton and Nakamura teamed up for the dark match :sodone


Hell yes! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Old School Icons

Who were those people Ziggler was standing with in the back? Are they NXT performers? Not seen them before.


----------



## Crasp

Good show this week. I just love the Fashion Police.


----------



## chronoxiong

I attended tonight's Smackdown Live in Fresno. It was a good show. I enjoyed it and a lot of good stuff happened. Loved everything involving Owens/Jericho. AJ Styles got such a huge pop in the opening segment. The first match of the night between Sami Zayn/Jinder Mahal was good. Fans were hot for Zayn. Figured Mahal would win as they try to make him look legit against Orton in the next PPV. The other segment we were loud for was the Women's segment. The WWE has done a great job of making fans have sympathy for Charlotte and this new stable of Natayla, Carmella and Tamina have been booked well since they joined together. When Charlotte came out for the tag match, the fans popped for her. The fans popped louder once Becky Lynch came out and booed when it looked like she was joining the new stable. But popped loudly when she attacked them instead. This was great stuff.

Laughed at the Breezango backstage skit. Match of the night was Jericho/Owens. Was very good and the fans wanted Jericho to retain badly. But of course, Fozzy was getting ready to go on tour again so I just wanted to see how Jericho was going to get written off the show. Loved the ending with Kevin Owens sending Jericho on his way out. 

Once 205 Live finished, Shinsuke Nakamura came right out and the fans gave him one of the biggest pops of the night. It was dark main event time with AJ Styles coming out next. Then the WWE Champion Randy Orton and he got a loud ovation! Wow. After all these years, Orton is still over. They fought the team of Erick Rowan, Ziggler and Jinder Mahal. Of course, the faces won and you should know who ate the pin to send the fans home happy. 

Here is the video I shot of their entrance:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Glad to see both Nak and Orton appear after missing SDL. If I were therr, I would have been pissed if they didn't appear at all.


----------



## Erik.

Probably the most enjoyable Smackdown in months. 

Owens kills it.


----------



## 449

The worst part of every SDL is that
horrible Naomi entrance.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Brilliant episode!


----------



## Alright_Mate

Enjoyable, brilliant episode really?

Outside of the US Championship scene this episode was fucking garbage.

Jinder Mahal is absolutely dreadful, his match with Zayn sucked. His performance was so robotic, his moveset is so bland. Mahal vs Orton, if I want to see two robots fighting each other I'll go watch one of the Transformers movies.

Too many pointless squash matches didn't help matters.

Women's Division imo is still a jumbled mess with no clear cut direction.

I was throughly bored for the most part, KO and Jericho made the episode.


----------



## Erik.

Headliner said:


> So why couldn't this happen at Payback?


Because we wouldn't have got Jericho on Smackdown.

Unless you mean why didn't we have Jericho win at Payback like normal but Owens lead it up with this beat down and write Jericho off television leaving the US title vacant. Owens win the US title back and then upon return, do whatever they're planning to do now.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Where the hell was Harper


----------



## Taroostyles

I DVRd the show and watched until Jinder beat Sami, that was just about all I needed to see.


----------



## Piers

Sin Cara getting chunky uh ?


----------



## The Figure 4

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter



> Notes from the 5/2 Smackdown tapings in Fresno. The show drew 8,000 fans for a night filled with heels going over as between Smackdown and 205 Live, you had heels winning seven of the eight matches. With Nakamura and Orton kept off television, Smackdown seemed very weak on star power. The dark match opener saw Harper pin Viktor with a discus clothesline. Smackdown opened with Mahal shooting photos with the title belt. Mahal said he would be soon on the cover of G.Q. Shane showed up and took the belt away from him, saying on Smackdown, titles are earned. Mahal vowed that the McMahon family will thank him later for being a champion. No Bryan on the show last week or this week because his wife was due. Shane came out for an interview and called out Jericho. Styles came out and talked about their past issues including the famed Y2AJ T-shirts and Jericho turning on him. Styles wanted to take the title from Jericho at Backlash. Jericho called himself the new Face of America. Jericho was about to put Styles on the list when Owens came out. Fans were chanting “You tapped out” at Owens. Owens taunted Styles and told him to get out of his ring. Styles got out of the ring and attacked Owens on the ramp and was beating him down. It was then announced that Styles was banned from ringside during the Owens vs. Jericho match later. I guess the idea was to not have people get mad at Styles for not saving Jericho from the beating.
> 
> Mahal pinned Zayn in 10:50. So this was Mahal’s first real test to see how he’d do in a lengthy match with a top worker. It was average at best. Mahal does get the foreign menace heat but not being able to have a good match with Zayn isn’t a good sign for a PPV main eventer. The match wasn’t smooth at all, plus Zayn ended up with a bloody mouth, as did Mahal. Zayn set up for the helluva kick, but one of the Singh brothers pulled Mahal out of the ring to safety. Zayn was about to do a dive, but the other Singh brother tripped him. Mahal then used the cobra clutch slam for the pin. Lynch showed up with just a ridiculously dark tan. The heel crew, Carmella & Tamina & Natalya, now dubbed The Welcoming Committee, tried to recruit her. Natalya asked her how many names Charlotte had stabbed her in the back. They told her she was the first woman drafted for Smackdown and she should be getting the title matches, not Charlotte. Carmella said that Lynch has nobody to watch her back but they would watch her back and we can control the division. Lynch acted like she was considering joining them.
> 
> Ziggler was talking backstage to a group of unnamed people. He noted Nakamura wasn’t there. The crowd booed that heavily, but they went home happy since he was there and did a dark match. Ziggler talked about how Nakamura hadn’t had one TV match yet Bryan & Shane were building the next PPV around him. Shane was actually behind him listening. The funny part is in that situation the crowd is there waiting for the heel reaction because he screwed up talking behind someone’s back who was there to hear it. But when Shane got Ziggler’s attention, Ziggler didn’t tell that shock or screw up at all. The crowd was loudly chanting for Nakamura. English was doing his new singing act when Dillinger’s music interrupted me. The singing got some heat, more than a prelim guy with no push would normally get. It’s pretty clear he’s being booked like the new Hawkins, but he still seems better off than in the tag team. Dillinger pinned English in 1:03 with his new finisher which is a fireman’s carry dropped into a knee. English then did either a nervous breakdown act after losing, crying in the ring, or some sort of a drama queen act. We’ll see how this plays out. It will get him more noticed, but also dooms him to a certain level, just as the last gimmick did.
> 
> Jericho did an interview with Renee Young. He called her Ronnie. English walked by and Jericho noted he was crying and told him there’s no crying on Smackdown. He said that “You know what happens when you cry on Jericho’s new show?” He then put English on the list and put Ronnie on the list as well. Charlotte did an interview. She noted that even though she’s teaming with Naomi, the title is her destiny. Tamina, Natalya and Carmella attacked her and beat her down. This led to the tag match, but with Charlotte injured, Naomi ended up in a handicap match against Natalya & Carmella. They went 4:45 and Charlotte’s music played and she joined the match. When Charlotte tagged in, she got a big face reaction. Naomi hit the rear view on Carmella but Natalya distracted the ref from counting. Ellsworth distracted Naomi and Carmella pinned her with a schoolboy, holding the tights, at 11:41. The heels beat down Naomi and Charlotte after the match. Lynch came out and teased joining the Welcoming Committee. She shook hands with all three women. She went to hug Ellsworth when she threw Ellsworth into the other woman and attacked all three heels. This was predictable as far as the end result, but it was done very well. Usually when this stuff is tried it comes off bad, with the idea they are trying to fool the audience which most of the time isn’t fooled. And I don’t think they were really fooled here either, but it was done so much better than these things usually are. Tamina superkicked her and all three heels beat down Lynch as well.
> 
> Ziggler pinned Sin Cara after a superkick in 4:32. Sin Cara has a new outfit. He also looks like he’s gained some weight. This match had some rough stretches as they weren’t on the same page at points. Really, except for the Dillinger squash and Jericho-Owens, almost every match taped had rough stretches in it. They are doing a gimmick where Breeze & Fandango are now The Fashion Police. They work in a police station with Breeze using one of the old school typewriters and typed with one finger. They have photos of people like Fred Blassie and Big Bossman on the bulletin board as well as Cena and Reigns and others. The skit was naming all these crimes the Usos are guilty of, with the best line being they were guilty of Jaywalking and Jimmywalking. They said the bust will go down on 5/21 in “The Windy Apple” instead of “The Windy City.” Anyway, Fandango got an emergency call about a fashion bust with a guy wearing socks with his flip flops. The first segment was cute and at least they are trying something to get them over.
> 
> Owens pinned Jericho to regain the U.S. title in 12:37. Jericho worked on the bad hand early. The crowd was into the match, particularly both times Jericho got Owens in the Walls of Jericho. They ended up outside the ring and Owens gave him a DDT on the floor. The idea is Jericho didn’t recover from that, and was also hit with a superkick before Owens won clean with the pop up power bomb. They had paramedics get in the ring with the idea that Jericho hurt his neck on the DDT and the power bomb. Owens got the title and saw the paramedics working on Jericho and got this look or regret and remorse seeing Jericho hurt. He got in the ring like he was going to check on Jericho but then attacked and power bombed him again. This was also well done. Jericho was being helped out of the ring and Owens attacked him again and put a chair around Jericho’s neck and threw him into the post. Jericho ended up getting a legit busted upper lip from something here.
> 
> 205 Live opened with TJP beating Lince Dorada in 6:59 with an eye rake and a power bomb. TJP went after his mask. Most of the match was good and the crowd was pretty much dead. But there were a few rough spots, most notable being Dorado went for a moonsault while TJP was up and ended up hitting a double foot stomp to the back that wasn’t supposed to happen in that way. Kendrick did an interview backstage. Kendrick actually came across as the face here, saying he met Tozawa in Japan and wanted to teach him about American wrestling. Kendrick was trying to get Tozawa’s scream over by putting him down for it. Tozawa then attacked and laid out Kendrick, and said, “Lesson No. 5, Always end the interview with Impact. He started the scream again and came off as the heel here.
> 
> Gulak pinned Mustafa Ali in 5:01. Gulak came out with a protest sign which said “No Fly Zone.” He started saying, “I’m not lying, no high flying.” Gulak controlled him with a headlock on the mat. Gulak’s gimmick is that high flying isn’t good for the brand and he’s doing the right thing trying to keep the brand safe. The crowd wasn’t with this gimmick at all. Tom Phillips said while Gulak was wrestling Ali on the ground that “If this is what you like, go see matches at Fresno State University.” That’s actually a local news story since the college dropped wrestling back in 2007, but has brought it back starting this coming fall. Ali went for a frog splash but Gulak got his knees up and cradled him. There was no crowd reaction to this match except some light boos for all the mat wrestling. Gulak said this win was vindication for his campaign. He said that high flying doesn’t work and said that the fans cheering these superstars is leading to their demise. Gulak started insulting the fans and even then they barely reacted to him.
> 
> Dar pinned Swann in the main event in 13:16. This match dragged badly. It felt like they were stalling it out to fill a time cue while being told to stay on the mat most of the way. The crowd wasn’t buying what they were doing but Swann did look very good as far as his execution went. When they were talking about the Alicia Fox situation, Tom Phillips said that Cedric Alexander dumped Fox and not the other way around, which is what it was, but contradicted the entire Swann storyline that has gone on for months. And I guess he may as well since it’s like it never happened. The crowd was dead until Swann did a running flip dive. The biggest pop was Swann dropping Dar on the barricade and doing a leg drop to the back of Dar’s neck while Dar was draped over the guard rail. Dar spent most of the match working on Swann’s elbow. When Swann hit the Phoenix splash, he went back to selling the elbow on landing and couldn’t get the pin. Swann came off the top rope into a Fujiwara armbar by Dar. Dar continued to work on Swann and got the surprise pin after a dropkick to the face. Fox then came out and was all excited and started hugging Dar. The comedy is that Fox is so much bigger than Dar so they did the Phoenix-Santino deal with the idea Dar is this wimpy guy who jumped in Fox’s arms and she carried him instead of the other way around. I’m still trying to figure out Swann’s motivation for everything that he did now. Not sure what happened or if it he was just selling, but Dar was holding his jaw off camera.
> 
> The dark match main saw Orton & Nakamura & Styles beat Ziggler & Rowan & Mahal. The crowd sang Nakamura’s song but Orton got a bigger pop than Nakamura did. The crowd had been chanting for Orton all night long. Mahal did the deal where he refused to face Orton. Orton hit the draping DDT on both Singh Brothers and then hit the RKO on Rowan for the pin. Orton left first, and Styles and Nakamura ended up in the ring together and did the too sweet hand sign.


----------



## YankBastard




----------

